# Wo speichert Linux z.b. Umuntu seine Programme ?



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

ich meine den Ordner wo das Programm 
z.b Firefox speichert  ist,
den Ordner wo Linux seine Profile und Icons speichert habe ich schon lange gefunden 
das ist aber nicht der Profile und Programm Ordner .

Bitte nur Experten 

bin ja mal Gespannt was bei einer sehr schweren Frage dabei raus kommt ?
ich suche den Ordner  wirklich bei dem Firefox muss ich eine Datei raus löschen 
die nervt " dieses Screen Kopie " was sich immer ungewollt öffnet wenn man mal auf eine falsche Taste kommt .


----------



## AK39 (12. Juli 2019)

Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.

[FONT=&quot]/usr/bin/

[/FONT]Verzeichnisstruktur › Wiki › ubuntuusers.de

.Verwende doch einfach die Suchfunktion!


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

AK39 schrieb:


> Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
> 
> [FONT="]/usr/bin/
> 
> ...



in /usr/bin/
stehen nur Bibliotheken und Scripte 
und die Suche findet nichts.

>>sonst würde ich ja nicht Fragen <<


----------



## keinnick (12. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Bitte nur Experten
> 
> bin ja mal Gespannt was bei einer sehr schweren Frage dabei raus kommt ?


Dabei kommt heraus, dass Du mal wieder nicht in der Lage bist Google zu bedienen (firefox ubuntu user files o. ä.) und / oder die Konsole mit den richtigen Befehlen zu füttern und DANN meinst, hier nur rumpöbeln zu müssen, obwohl das Problem vor dem Bildschirm sitzt.

Und ja, ich weiß: Mit den o. a. Suchbegriffen kommst DU sicher nicht weiter. Aber hier zu erwarten, dass Dir die Leute alles vorkauen und dann noch "nur Experten" zu schreiben, ist eine absolute Frechheit.


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

ich habe mal   grade wieder eine Wette Gewonnen,
 wenn man zu komplizierte Fragen in Internet Foren stellt das  nur Unsinn als Antworten bei raus kommt  u.a dann auch Beleidigen folgen ,
ich hatte es ja geahnt ...
und über Google wurde nichts gefunden auch in den Seezellen Linux Foren nicht,
deshalb stellt man gezielt so eine Frage Neu im Forum in der Linux Rubrik .

Bitte nur Experten alles andere wird zum  OT Kram das ist nicht Sinn eines Forums !


----------



## Teacup (12. Juli 2019)

Ich wollte erst


```
which firefox
```

schreiben, aber dann ist mir eingefallen, dass ich gar kein  Experte bin.


----------



## IsoldeMaduschen (12. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> ich habe mal   grade wieder eine Wette Gewonnen, wenn man zu komplizierte Fragen in Internet Foren stellt das  nur Unsinn als Antworten bei raus kommt  u.a dann auch Beleidigen folgen ,
> ich hatte es ja geahnt ...



Deine Frage wurde beantwortet, doch Du beschäftigst dich nicht mal mit der kleinsten Materie unter Linux!



colormix schrieb:


> und über Google wurde nichts gefunden auch in den Seezellen Linux Foren nicht,
> deshalb stellt man gezielt so eine Frage Neu im Forum in der Linux Rubrik .



Ich könnte Dir jetzt den Link nach 2 min Google geben, aber ich bin kein Experte!




colormix schrieb:


> Bitte nur Experten alles andere wird zum  OT Kram das ist nicht Sinn eines Forums !



Ändere dein Verhalten gegenüber Foren User. Deine abwertende Art gegenüber uns übersteigt jegliche Grenze von Toleranz.


----------



## Venom89 (12. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> und über Google wurde nichts gefunden auch in den *Seezellen* Linux Foren nicht,



Das kann ich mir vorstellen. Die Biologen sind recht scheu, wenn sie auf deine Gattung treffen. 




> Bitte nur Experten



Die fühlen sich mit Sicherheit, magisch von dir angezogen. 



> alles andere wird zum  OT Kram das ist nicht Sinn eines Forums !



Der Sinn eines Forums, besteht mit Sicherheit nicht darin, so ein unhöfliches und arrogantes Verhalten an den Tag zu legen. 

Die Luftfeuchtigkeit tut dir nicht gut.


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

>>Das Thema ist durch<< , 
habe auf meiner EX Arbeitsstelle nachgefragt ,
da haben wir ein paar Linux Experten die kaum was anderes machen als sich mit Linux zu beschäftigen Server Pflege und ich weiß jetzt auch wo Linux seine Programm Dateien speichert,
ohne Eure Fachkundige Foren Hilfe ,
leider wird die Datei von Linux geblockt lässt sich nicht löschen auch nicht wenn man  mit der DVD Bootet .
Schon mal Vielen Dank für die Fachkompetenz.

PS Keins der Verz. die hier genannt  wurden legt Linux sein 
Programm Daten ab , es ist ein ganz anderes ,
(gut zu Wissen das diese Dateien nicht manipulierbar sind ,
macht Linux Sicherer  ).


----------



## Zeiss (12. Juli 2019)

Dann lass uns doch nicht dumm sterben...


----------



## colormix (12. Juli 2019)

Zeiss schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch nicht dumm sterben...



im lib Verzeichnis unter Browser stand  dann alles,
da kann man nichts  einzeln löschen dazu muss man Linux hacken um da was einzeln  eine Datei zu manipulieren.


----------



## INU.ID (13. Juli 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> >>Das Thema ist durch<< ,



Dann mach ich hier mal zu.


*closed*


----------

